# Did you guys ever knowingly slip us horse?



## Varley

Seems to be an ominous silence from those that fed us (in my case always well!).


----------



## Rob Pithers

We used to buy it when we went to Belgium. My (now ex-) missus was on board, and as all the Englishmen wanted Yorky pudd with dinner (the Cape Verde cook couldn't), she was asked to do a Sunday roast. She cooked and ate it, then told her it was horse. She argued it was beef for ages, until the very slight differences were pointed out to her.


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

I had a badly infected throat a couple of weeks ago.
Doc gave me the works with pennicillin and I am much better but still a little horse.
I can't neigh but can whinnie.


----------



## R396040

Remember a charter run on the Cunard Meddie boat Pavia back in the sixties. It was a Zim Line charter and we were based in Eilat and did far east ports. Run short of lamb and decided to order some at next port which was Djibouti at the bottom end of Red Sea not a good run ashore I might add. It came and I wondered if it was greyhound instead of ordered lamb, not a trace of fat and the price was exhorbitant and so much wondered if my job might be in jepaordy when Pier Head office got the bill. Me and crew who ate it survived however to live another day.....
Stuart


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greeting,
Neeeeiiiiiigh


----------



## alan ward

Don`t be silly,we never fed you horse it was far too expensive.


----------



## chadburn

You are having "Shergar Burger's" for Luncheon has quite a ring to it.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Never fed horsemeat to anyone whilst cooking at sea, er I don,t think so but strange things can happen when you,ve consumed copious amounts of Tenants lager with all those lovely ladies on the tins!!!


----------



## frank elliott

I like corned beef,eat loads of it. Is there any chance that I've been munching
on Brazilian or Argentinian pampas fed horses? Tell me,tell me.


----------



## Duncan112

One thing I find curious is that none of the high street purveyors of 100% ground beef on a bun have come out and made commercial capital on the content of there wares - are they worried too.

At least with CMOT Dibbler you knew what you were getting (Apologies to those not familiar with Terry Pratchett)


----------



## Ray Mac

frank elliott said:


> I like corned beef,eat loads of it. Is there any chance that I've been munching
> on Brazilian or Argentinian pampas fed horses? Tell me,tell me.


Maybe camel instead of beef W Africa.!!!!'


----------



## Tony Selman

On one ship I was on we were fed goat which the Chief Steward insisted was lamb. It was edible but was as tough as hell. We only found out when someone was walking past the cold store when the C/S was in there and the carcass was marked as goat. If he had said it was mutton he might just have got away with it. Loaded it in Cyprus if I remember rightly.


----------



## Varley

alan ward said:


> Don`t be silly,we never fed you horse it was far too expensive.


VG Alan. Best riposte so far! (or should that be repast?).


----------



## kevjacko

Who knows? one box of chuck n blade looked very much like the next.


----------



## Old Janner

Swing the lantern here we go again!

In my early days as second cook and chief Cook, all our beef was loaded in Quarter, so we had two legs which was attached the Loin and two Shoulders, all frozen on the bone. No chance of horse meat.

All I can say it was bloody heavy to carry up the BOT Gangway, in those days , No riggers and a deck crown who only looked over the rail and passed comments only catering staff to load.

Down in the fridges it was easy to put the hanging hooks into a leg by use of the tendons, but the shoulders need A hammer to push the hook through for hanging.

Last year I worked in Khazakstan for a six months, horse meat is eaten commonly there, but not as a cheap meat but as a delicasy, Horse was more expensive than any other meats by about $5 a kilo above Beef Prices.
The favourite and possible national Kazak Dish is "Bish Birmak" which requires five ingredients and should only be eaten with the left hand and bread, washed down with Vodka.

As for Mince, In Azerbaijan, we choose the piece of meat from the cow, it is cut off weighed and minced in front of you, so 95% you know you are getting Minced beef, 5% uncertantcy is to know if it is a Beef or a Buffalo.

The people here are amazed at the UK news and the amont of Mince used for cooking.

Sorry for the long story, but it has to be said, use your local butcher and keep away from supermarket frozen mince etc.

Old Janner.


----------



## Fred Field

ALAN TYLER said:


> Never fed horsemeat to anyone whilst cooking at sea, er I don,t think so but strange things can happen when you,ve consumed copious amounts of Tenants lager with all those lovely ladies on the tins!!!


Ah the Tenants Girls That brings back memories. Trying to get a 'full set'!


----------



## alan ward

One thing I`ve noticed about the horsemeat scandal is that most people aren`t that bothered about the fact they`ve been eating it,just that they`ve been lied too.The Dobbin aspect has left most unmoved.


----------



## charles henry

Horse meat is delicious
Chas


----------



## Boseley

When I was nobut a lad, horse meat could be bought from a butchers in Upperhead Row, Huddersfield.


----------



## endure

I sailed with a cook who deep fried everything. Fish and Chips on a Friday night meant fishy eggs for breakfast Saturday morning.


----------



## Farmer John

At the end of a holiday in France, we were a bit up against the financial buffers and I made a good sausage casserole. OK, it listed "ane" (cur***flex over the a), but I was the only one who had any French, and it was a good casserole. If you live in Sidmouth, I live in Australia and my name is Jacob Pushbike.


----------

